# dwa licence



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

can anyone tell me why people like me have to apply for a dwa licence but if you own a shop selling snake then you don't need one?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Firstly you have to because its the law. And its there to protect the public and hopefully make sure that you are not some numpty who shouldnt keep DWA.
And pet shops dont need a dwal but have to apply to keep dwa within there pet shop and are required to conform to similar guide lines as a private dwal holder.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Firstly you have to because its the law. And its there to protect the public and hopefully make sure that you are not some numpty who shouldnt keep DWA.
> And pet shops dont need a dwal but have to apply to keep dwa within there pet shop and are required to conform to similar guide lines as a private dwal holder.


But the DWA kinda just go under there pet shop licence, dont know why lol


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> pet shops dont need a dwal but have to apply to keep dwa within there pet shop and are required to conform to similar guide lines as a private dwal holder.


No they dont have to apply to keep dwa within there pet shop


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

oscar96 said:


> No they dont have to apply to keep dwa within there pet shop


Yep!

All DWA animals are allowed onto the owners PSL at the councils discretion and have to be specifically listed on the license.

A pet shop owner can't just buy a load of gaboon vipers and caiman 'on a whim'.


Also, OP - don't think that pet shop owners can just keep a load of cobras in their flat because they have a PSL. The DWAL is superceded by the PSL but the license only covers the premises covered by the PSL.

PSL owners also can only sell to DWAL holders and have to retain photocopies of the DWAL's of the people they sell to.


Cheers

Andy


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

oscar96 said:


> No they dont have to apply to keep dwa within there pet shop


Yes we do! We have to inform the council of the intention to keep/ sell DWA. They then send the vet round and he makes the decision as to if we can or not. There is no extra fee but a psl does not give us cart blanche to sell what we like


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

The situation regards to pet shops being exempted from the requirements of Dangerous Wild Animals Act is, broadly speaking correct. Premises licensed under the Pet Animals Act are indeed exempted allowing them to holding animals scheduled under the DWAA, however, they are only exempted for holding animals for sale! If they are personal pets or display animals then they are not covered by the PSL and theoretically the shop would require a DWAA. 

As it stands a pet shop is not specifically required to inform the Council in advance if they wish to stock DWAA scheduled species. This will change when the new Model Standards are adopted, but at the moment there is no requirement.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

we already have to imform our council of our intention to keep/ sell. We also have to notify them of any anti venom available.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

rmy said:


> we already have to imform our council of our intention to keep/ sell. We also have to notify them of any anti venom available.


As it stands today there is no legal requirement for you to do this under either the Dangerous Wild Animals Act or the Pet Animals Act – as for you to notify them on anti venom, I am uncertain what you mean by this?


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Anti venom- the stuff that the hospital would inject you with if you get bitten by something such as a snake with toxins in its venom


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

rmy said:


> Anti venom- the stuff that the hospital would inject you with if you get bitten by something such as a snake with toxins in its venom


I am well aware of what anti venom is, just not why it’s a concern to the Council?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

You may well need to inform the council about Bite Protectol etc. but the anti venom ? chances are your local hospital would not and could not stock this nor could you afford to. Bear in mind that as a shop your stock should sell and replace therefore you might not have the same species in stock. Anti venoms are not one size fits all ,nor are they a miracle cure.


----------



## williams2k11 (Jan 16, 2011)

see thats what i dont get my a pet shop iv been in has got some dwa animals in, he keeps them in unlocked tubs and doesnt know the first thing about them and is scared of them!!! i reported it to council because its dangerous but they wasn't interested and he did not tell them he was keeping dwa animals. just doesnt make sense!!!!


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris Newman said:


> I am well aware of what anti venom is, just not why it’s a concern to the Council?


They told us that they needed to know, who knows why, they just do. Maybe they were just being over cautious, This is bexley after all



AZUK said:


> You may well need to inform the council about Bite Protectol etc. but the anti venom ? chances are your local hospital would not and could not stock this nor could you afford to. Bear in mind that as a shop your stock should sell and replace therefore you might not have the same species in stock. Anti venoms are not one size fits all ,nor are they a miracle cure.


Yep we know that, but the council wanted to know



williams2k11 said:


> see thats what i dont get my a pet shop iv been in has got some dwa animals in, he keeps them in unlocked tubs and doesnt know the first thing about them and is scared of them!!! i reported it to council because its dangerous but they wasn't interested and he did not tell them he was keeping dwa animals. just doesnt make sense!!!!


Supposed to be behind two sets of locked doors. ie TWO lots of glass that are both lockable


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

rmy said:


> Anti venom- the stuff that the hospital would inject you with if you get bitten by something such as a snake with toxins in its venom


If Chris Newman doesn't know what anti-venin is, we're all screwed! Haha


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

...............


----------

